# Quick Quack: anchor rest for consistent draw



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I know I have been distant when it comes to my face on the web 

Well, luckily when I can't sleep at night, my brain goes in overdrive.

I hope this benefits at least one slingshooter 

enjoy






thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Interesting idea. Glad to see ya back on video.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> Interesting idea. Glad to see ya back on video.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd

It looks like youtube did stabilization on my video?? Didn't ask it to and not sure if I am liking it..... Well not to go off topic...

It is a great way to draw and have "support" and not really noticable in the hand

LGD


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Interesting idea LGD, I wonder what could be created or used instead of the slingshot. Do you have a design in mind as well?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Clever Moniker said:


> Interesting idea LGD, I wonder what could be created or used instead of the slingshot. Do you have a design in mind as well?


Thanks,, and yes I haven't stopped thinking about it... There are many possibilities,as far as design is concerned,

The important factors are

It has to be easy to hold and still leave you able to hold and load the pouch.
Provide proper pouch grip form, or not prohibit it.
It has to have enough support so you can press your face to it to steady the hand
Also not be obtrusive .

I was thinking also, so it wouldn't be a single use item that you would have to carry with the rest of your stuff, if it incorporated a place to hold your extra ammo..

The possibilities are endless... From the extreme to something light and simple..

However, since I have a slingshot that has proper form for my fingers, and happens to have the proper angle... I don't know if it would actually get to the drawing board... Unless I find that I will continue to use a rest, and want to use one when I shoot my knuckle grip shooter


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice video, LGD. Huge raw duck fan.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very educational..I will have too look to a more steady anchor point..For better aiming..Thank you for sharing~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

good shooting tip video ! it had it all- acid trip-like hallucination feel, wall warpage, ninja sword, and slingshots !


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe a large ring type form on the thumb. The underside of the ring can have a magnet attached for ammo and the upper part (above the knuckle) has the posts/prods for the reference points while shooting? Obviously just a thought.

Have you thought of trying a little polymorph to play with this idea? You might be able to make something smaller than that whole fork to hold in your hand. Maybe a figure 8 shape to slide the thumb and index finger into with a couple of posts by the webbing of the thumb for the reference points.

I had to try and choose a form to commit to and practice. I chose drawing past my face to the tip of my shoulder so the face anchor point wont work for me, but if I can figure out a way to shape the posts so they touch my shoulder, then this might help with my consistency. 
Thanks LGD, this is a really interesting idea. I will let you know if I get anything interesting made out of polymorph.

Be well,
SF


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Maybe a large ring type form on the thumb. The underside of the ring can have a magnet attached for ammo and the upper part (above the knuckle) has the posts/prods for the reference points while shooting? Obviously just a thought.
> Have you thought of trying a little polymorph to play with this idea? You might be able to make something smaller than that whole fork to hold in your hand. Maybe a figure 8 shape to slide the thumb and index finger into with a couple of posts by the webbing of the thumb for the reference points.
> I had to try and choose a form to commit to and practice. I chose drawing past my face to the tip of my shoulder so the face anchor point wont work for me, but if I can figure out a way to shape the posts so they touch my shoulder, then this might help with my consistency.
> Thanks LGD, this is a really interesting idea. I will let you know if I get anything interesting made out of polymorph.
> ...


The ring might not be a good idea because you would have to ensure it doesn't rotate.. The figure eight idea, might have a great potential, unless it hinders holding the pouch properly.. Polymorph might be the way to go for a good prototype... Or even final "production".

Thanks for the interest

LGD


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a great idea!


----------

